# Help&Advice 27weeks pregnant, Loose stools & loosing fluid when i stand..



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, i am 27 weeks and 3 days pregnant. 
Had a smooth/healthy pregnancy so far  the last 2 weeks i have been noticing a white watery discharge, in the last 3 days this has turned to pure water/fluid, only a very small amount but it's every time i stand up.. & in the last 2 days i have had frequent and loose stools, id say 5 in 24hours (TMI) i appologise.. 
Baby is still very active, and i feel his every move as i am all baby, i have been getting uncomfortable twinges but i wouldn't say they were painful, i just put that down to him growing.. 
Please help, i never like to phone my MW incase i am waisting her time.. Next appt is Monday x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi LAH 

Call your hospital and discuss with them today please. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## LAH88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you.. 
I called her & she wasn't concerned. Told me to rest & monitor it! 
She said if it was fluid from around the baby then it would happen everytime he moved aswell as me, which isn't the case so far. Fingers crossed all is well x


----------

